# Idea for DE/MD Casual herf. Comments?



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I have an idea for those of us who have been meeting at the Deer Park(DE) and now the Howard House(MD) from several boards.

Just an idea I thought I'd throw out to see if anyone salutes.

We could have two lists available at all herfs. It's all predicated on the unusual circumstance of being near each other. We don't need a physical pass.
We could call it a ...

Virtual Pass or a Eternal Pass or a Gas Pass

One is a put list. (cigars we might be willing to trade)
One is a take list. (cigars we want)

At each herf we decide what trades we might do from the put and take lists and the next herf we bring the agreed cigars and do it again. It's always optional and fluid. If one trader doesn't show for any reason, those cigars can be traded to someone else if an agreement can be reached on the fly. Condition of proposed trade items can alter or nullify a trade. The operative word is FLUID. Nothing written in stone except have a good time and be generous to your brothers(or sisters).

Any comments? Any new people want to come to Elkton?

They are famous for quick marriages there. You could herf, get married, and herf some more! Every gal's dream wedding!


----------

